# News:  All New Canon DPP ver 4 is on its way



## Dao (Jun 24, 2014)

Canon Professional Network - DPP 4.0: Canon upgrades its advanced imaging software

Not available yet, but soon.  From the report I read so far cameras support is limited (more will be added in the future).  Based on the feature list, it really seems to be quite a bit  different from the old version.  Some features that I was only able to use it in LR, and it is going to be available in DPP.  i.e. Dual screen, highlight adjustment.

Not sure if it can replace LR (I doubt it), but for those who do not have LR, it worth to check it out (assuming free for Canon camera owner and may need to wait for the updates if your camera is not on the support list yet).


----------



## tecboy (Jun 24, 2014)

I will bet a lot of canon users will be disappointmented.  It only runs 64 bit operating software.


----------



## Dao (Jun 24, 2014)

Isn't that most of the Windows 7 or above and MacOS are 64 bit already?


----------



## tecboy (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh okay older computers may not have 64 bit.  I guess I'm a bit behind the technology. :mrgreen:


----------



## pgriz (Jun 24, 2014)

Interesting news.  Also, it's only available for the full-frame cameras.  Crop sensors will get an update to 3.14.  Another "subtle" nudge to get people to upgrade their equipment...


----------

